# Visa not cancelled



## rr1271rr (Jul 14, 2012)

I Left country in april 2010 without cancelling my visa & even my family who were also on my visa. the reason for leaving was that my company was sold to next person at the same time I left dubai. Later i came to know that company also not existing as they close down entire operations & their licence is also got cancelled.

According to law., if visa is not cancelled it automatically banned., how do i check w/ther ban is applied and for how long duration & what is formalities to check online.
i wish to go for visit., is there will be any problem at airport.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

rr1271rr said:


> I Left country in april 2010 without cancelling my visa & even my family who were also on my visa. the reason for leaving was that my company was sold to next person at the same time I left dubai. Later i came to know that company also not existing as they close down entire operations & their licence is also got cancelled.
> 
> According to law., if visa is not cancelled it automatically banned., how do i check w/ther ban is applied and for how long duration & what is formalities to check online.
> i wish to go for visit., is there will be any problem at airport.



You will have a problem at the airport. You need to communicate with the Ministry of Labor AND immigration department to coordinate it getting cancelled. You will probably need to get the Dubai Economic Department involved as well because of the company roll up.

Trust me. I've been turned away. 

-md000/Mike


----------

